# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > منتدى النقاش الجدي والحوار المفتوح >  أعظم قائد

## صفاء العشري

أردت أن أطرح هذا السؤال على كل الأخوة الأحباء وأتمنى من الجميع المشاركة:

من برأيك هو أعظم قائد في تاريخ البشرية الحديث؟

تحياتي

القيادة المركزية الأمريكية

----------


## تحية عسكريه

طبعا سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم منذ العهد القديم والحاضر والمستقبل

----------

